# Give me some witty comebacks for those "bigger is better" GSD people.



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not sure why this type of stuff still bothers me, but it does, so I need to be able to deal with it better. I was at Home Depot yesterday with the male GSD I'm adopting, and one of the HD workers says to me "my 7 month old is as big as your dog." My dog, Ozi (soon to be KamiKAZE), looks to be at the max end of the standard. I haven't weighed or measured him yet, but he's a big boy. He is slightly underweight, which I will work on once he's mine. I don't believe that he's oversized. I just don't understand why people feel they need to start out a conversation, or a compliment if you can call it that, with the whole bigger is better mindset. So his dog, at 7 months, will obviously be larger than Ozi, who is 2 years old and should be fully grown already. So was he bragging that his dog is/will be bigger? How is that complimenting my dog. It's not like it was done in a way that the worker was saying "my dog is oversized and outside of the breed standard, whereas your Ozi is perfectly within standard and a better representation of the breed!" Haha.

I would never pass comment on someone else's dog that their dog is "so small" (insulting) or "WOW, YOUR DOG IS SOOOO HUGE" (an unnecessary potential ego booster). I would find a way to comment/compliment without the possibility of coming across in a negative way, or I just wouldn't say anything at all. I'm not witty with on-the-spot comebacks, and I wouldn't want to comeback with anything negative. I guess I'm just looking for a neutralizer. With this guy, I looked at him and said "oh yeah?!?" and walked away unimpressed. But the comment kept weighing heavy on my mind, as I couldn't figure out if he was complimenting Ozi, thinking he's also another HUGE GSD, or if he was insulting me. I think it's not the size comment itself, but the fact that I can't figure out if I should be happy or upset over what was said. I just don't get these people.

What would you have said if you were in my shoes? Again, I'm not looking for insults. Just something to make the guy back off and understand that bigger isn't better when it comes to dogs, especially our GSDs. They are supposed to be within standard for a reason, and good, solid breeding should help to preserve the working ability of these magnificent dogs!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

It all depends how much into a conversation you want to get, and likely with an individual who won't listen. My boy happens to be quite large - larger than most gsds - and I still get the 'my uncles friends sister had one that was 150lbs and was way bigger than your dog'. Whatever, Eli is 95lbs, huge and there aren't that many out there that are truly bigger than him. It's not worth the argument most of the time.
If I have the time and desire to try to talk someone through why bigger is not better I give this image "try to imagine a police officer carrying a 95lb german shepherd on their shoulders". The dogs are meant to be versatile, and small enough to travel with in rough situations. Smaller dogs are quicker and more agile, and easier to handle. Kind of like MMA fighting versus sumo wrestling. 
But usually, it is not worth my time to get into it. 
For the record my boy is big but we didn't plan for that. Both his parents are standard size, he just kept growing


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh, water off a duck's back, just let it roll. 

My old guy, Banjo, was MASSIVE. Tall and long with a chest that was equally impressive. He wasn't nimble, not to say he wasn't blindingly fast in some respects, but the smaller framed GSDs of friends could make him look silly when playing. He had a nice topgear, but needed some real distance to catch back up to the better proportioned dogs.

My female now, Allie, is on the small end of the scale. Just nudging 50 pounds, great leg length and overall structure. She has some serious leg muscles too. She can cut and run so easy, she makes daredevil moves look like she's gliding on skates. She regularly makes my bigger male, Cable, look like an idiot when they play. Cable is stout, compact and heavily muscled. He's in the lmid 60s weight wise, sorta stubby legs with a big beefy thick chest. He's easily twice as powerful and Allie still makes him look like he has 4 left legs.

Going from my old freakish mutant gazelle with canines to these more svelte dogs has made me appreciate the idea that the smaller ones are the sports cars of the breed. They move more easily, with more grace and can do some pretty cool acrobatics when the mood strikes.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

How about, "Yeah, Kaze really is the perfect size for a standard GSD. Thanks." Then just walk away.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The most hilarious question I received was " why she ain't big?". My husband and I had to resist laughing in the kid's face.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I would have said.." wow , really? have you considered a diet"?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha I get a lot of comments, especially from the nice grandpa sort of guys who admire him and say "wow he's going to be big! I had a GSD that was 120lbs!" I try to be nice, but I always try to tell people that even though he's bigger than standard, I try and keep him lean because it's better for him. He gets a lot of compliments about how lean and fit he is too, which i'd rather hear than "he's thin!" which we get pretty often too. 

If someone says your dog is too small, I'd just say "actually he's standard height and weight! They aren't supposed to be that big!" And keep walking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

-----" But the comment kept weighing heavy on my mind, as I couldn't figure out if he was complimenting Ozi, thinking he's also another HUGE GSD, or if he was insulting me. I think it's not the size comment itself, but the fact that I can't figure out if I should be happy or upset over what was said. I just don't get these people."--------

He is telling you about his own fears and insecurity far more than he is telling you anything about Ozi. He's telling you that he has a compulsive NEED to be "better" than anyone else because he feels inferior. So, he gets a big dog because that is the only basis of comparison he knows. And, if there is anyone else should happen to not know that he has the biggest dog---he will be the first to point it out so that everyone in the vicinity will know what a wonderful person he is because he has a big dog.

Actually, the whole exchange has nothing to do with you or with Ozi. The guy is just fishing for attention and verbal props for his own ego from you.

No matter WHAT you say, you are not going to change what is going on in his head, so insults and arguments are useless. Just recognize that it has nothing at all to do with you or Ozi.

Come backs that I used to use to end such self serving conversations:

"Yup, sounds like you have a really big dog alright, I'm glad you are paying his food bills and not me."

"Yeah, Ozi isn't turning out to be as big as I thought. So, I decided to work on training with him and go for smarter instead of bigger. So far, it is working out pretty well."

If all else fails, there is always the old reliable, "How high can he jump?"


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm always more curious as to where they got their GSD and would just respond by asking them this. Sometimes a conversation might open up an opportunity to politely enlighten them. No matter, it's not a worth getting worked up over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No response is best. By responding you are just giving them satisfaction, feeding into their rudeness.

We have an oversized female, 90lbs, we had rude comments about that and other things. Some people just need to feel superior, just ignore them.


----------



## Deno (Apr 3, 2013)

I wouldn't let dumb remarks get to you. The guy probably didn't mean anything by it. But, if you ever get this from a smart azz. Just say you are going for lean and mean instead of fat and dumb.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone!

Since I'm finally getting my male, I'm looking closer at the male breed standards. I've always ignored them because we only had a female, and our males are huskies. So it looks like the standard for male GSDs is 24-26 inches, and 66-88 lbs. I just read the AKC standard, as well as the SV standard, and in the English translation for the SV standard (if they have it translated accurately) it says the GSD is a medium-sized dog:



> The German Shepherd Dog is a *medium-size*, slightly stretched, strong, and well muscled, with the “bone” dry and firm in the over-all construction.


They aren't meant to be large or oversized. They are not Rottweilers, Mastiffs or Great Danes. Ha!

Some people...!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why get upset at all? The only time I got mad was some nasty teenage girl with a sneer. Other than that, they are just making conversation. 

I just state the truth...he's going to be 70-80# as an adult. The perfect size for a male and he'll be a nice agile adult perfect for sport.

The size of their dog is not a reflection on your dog.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I guess I could've just said "yeah, Ozi is in training to be a Search and Rescue dog, so I don't want him larger than the breed standard of 26" and 88#! I want him to be a fast, solid and strong working dog out there saving lives...a lean, mean, life-saving machine!!!"

Haha.

I just can't ever come up with this stuff on the spot, especially when I'm so confused by whatever point the other person is trying to make. Befuddled and bewildered!


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

If someone's truly trying to impress me with how big their dog is, I just say 'that's too bad'!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Hold this tug in front of your face and say "yes"


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Baillif said:


> Hold this tug in front of your face and say "yes"


:rofl:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Put the dog in a down stay, take 2 steps forward and say shoulder


----------



## motoxbmx (Feb 15, 2014)

I have had a few show some concern that my female was small or "skinny". I try to explain to them, that would be like saying that lean athletes are "skinny". They aren't. It just depends on the sport they play, some are bulky and some are lean. A triathlon athlete would probably not do very well if he was built like a football player or a body builder and vice-versa. I tell them GSDs are not meant to be brutes, they are herding/working dogs that can excel at many tasks and must be agile and enduring. Most people seem to understand after that, or maybe their are just humouring me, who knows. My vet said she sees many pudgy dogs and many people's sense of a healthy weight might be a bit skewed too. But you will always have the ones who think that bigger is better (or smaller is better with those toy breeds). My male is long-coated and looks bigger than he is, I usually get comments that he's "so big" when he's only 82lbs. Honestly, I don't get peoples' urge to comment at all.


----------



## motoxbmx (Feb 15, 2014)

Baillif said:


> Hold this tug in front of your face and say "yes"


LOL, I almost spit out my coffee!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

counter said:


> I guess I'm just looking for a neutralizer. With this guy, I looked at him and said "oh yeah?!?" and walked away unimpressed. But the comment kept weighing heavy on my mind, as *I couldn't figure out if he was complimenting Ozi, thinking he's also another HUGE GSD, or if he was insulting me. *I think it's not the size comment itself, but the fact that I can't figure out if I should be happy or upset over what was said.


Does it really matter what he meant? The only opinion that should matter to you about YOUR dog is YOURS! He might be bragging about his huge puppy, thinking that your dog is puny, or he might just be looking to start a conversation with a fellow GSD owner. Either way, so what? It's just not worth getting upset over ignorant comments by strangers. :shrug:

In a similar situation, I'd probably do just what you did - say something neutral (like "wow, that's a big puppy", with a polite smile) and walk away. It's rare that people realize my longcoats, one black and red, one sable, are actually purebred GSDs, so I'm used to ignorant comments and questions. I don't feel the need to educate strangers and won't expand further than the basic "purebred German shepherd" answer unless they seem clearly interested, which some do. 

Usually people think Halo is still a puppy since she's 56/57 pounds, (and they _always _seem to think she's a male: "how big will he get?") - on our hike Friday someone asked if she was around 12, lol! :wild: Um no, she's 5. I guess I could have been offended by that, but I instead I found it amusing.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

From an oversize owner: Don't feel like a lone stranger. You should here the comments we get.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You should hear what the malinois people say about you behind your backs.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

counter said:


> I'm not sure why this type of stuff still bothers me, but it does, so I need to be able to deal with it better. I was at Home Depot yesterday with the male GSD I'm adopting, and one of the HD workers says to me "my 7 month old is as big as your dog." My dog, Ozi (soon to be KamiKAZE), looks to be at the max end of the standard. I haven't weighed or measured him yet, but he's a big boy. He is slightly underweight, which I will work on once he's mine. I don't believe that he's oversized. I just don't understand why people feel they need to start out a conversation, or a compliment if you can call it that, with the whole bigger is better mindset. So his dog, at 7 months, will obviously be larger than Ozi, who is 2 years old and should be fully grown already. So was he bragging that his dog is/will be bigger? How is that complimenting my dog. It's not like it was done in a way that the worker was saying "my dog is oversized and outside of the breed standard, whereas your Ozi is perfectly within standard and a better representation of the breed!" Haha.
> 
> I would never pass comment on someone else's dog that their dog is "so small" (insulting) or "WOW, YOUR DOG IS SOOOO HUGE" (an unnecessary potential ego booster). I would find a way to comment/compliment without the possibility of coming across in a negative way, or I just wouldn't say anything at all. I'm not witty with on-the-spot comebacks, and I wouldn't want to comeback with anything negative. I guess I'm just looking for a neutralizer. With this guy, I looked at him and said "oh yeah?!?" and walked away unimpressed. But the comment kept weighing heavy on my mind, as I couldn't figure out if he was complimenting Ozi, thinking he's also another HUGE GSD, or if he was insulting me. I think it's not the size comment itself, but the fact that I can't figure out if I should be happy or upset over what was said. I just don't get these people.
> 
> What would you have said if you were in my shoes? Again, I'm not looking for insults. Just something to make the guy back off and understand that bigger isn't better when it comes to dogs, especially our GSDs. They are supposed to be within standard for a reason, and good, solid breeding should help to preserve the working ability of these magnificent dogs!


It's the "American" way of looking at things. 

You missed a grand opportunity to educate this person if that's your thing. Why say this stuff here when you could have said it there?


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

Some nice comebacks already. Adding my two little cents, in situations like that, I find most people just talk mindlessly, they aren't really interested or expecting to make an impact on you. But yeah I agree, if it makes you feel better, its nice to have a prompt answer you toss in as you pass by without breaking stride for times like that .


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

It's not the size of the boat, it's the motion of the ocean


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Understandable. I was taken aback and bewildered when it started happening to me and with my dogs too. I have never ever started a convo with a stranger and his/her dog with anything but positive comments. I don't care if it's a huge Great Dane or one of the weird Bassett mixes I've run across, I always say nice things if I say anything at all. 

I didn't have people questioning my dogs size until I got GSDs. My greyhound, my lab mix, our Aussie no one has ever questioned their size or lack thereof....which lends credence to mad labs observations.....

Anyhoo after getting taken by surprise myself at first these are the responses that work for me and it depends on the person and the context but I usually just inform them that my dogs are within 'the breed standard', if they continue to insist and I'm so inclined I'll inform them that a lot of people sell the 'old fashioned big GSD' as a marketing gimmick and too many people think bigger is better. One lady, when I was stuck in the waiting room at the vets office just wouldn't let it go. So I finally just asked her "....and how many St Bernard's do you see doing police dog work?" That neutralized her right then and there.

Having said that over all I really don't get those types of comments too much. Far more often people compliment my dogs and say positive things just as I like to do too. 



counter said:


> I guess I could've just said "yeah, Ozi is in training to be a Search and Rescue dog, so I don't want him larger than the breed standard of 26" and 88#! I want him to be a fast, solid and strong working dog out there saving lives...a lean, mean, life-saving machine!!!"
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I just can't ever come up with this stuff on the spot, especially when I'm so confused by whatever point the other person is trying to make. Befuddled and bewildered!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

jafo220 said:


> It's the "American" way of looking at things.
> 
> You missed a grand opportunity to educate this person if that's your thing. Why say this stuff here when you could have said it there?


Well, I wasn't sure his intention. And I didn't have time to engage in a long conversation about breed standards. I honestly don't think the majority of people (even GSD owners) know or understand what a breed standard is, and if I bring it up, then they'll probably think I'm some sort of breed snob, trying to "one up" them with my higher education level and their lack thereof.

Plus, I always let these things weigh heavy on my mind, and then come up with the best response hours after the incident. I got caught off guard.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I might be tempted to reply to a " bigger is better " GSD person....."well, too bad you can't say that about your penis".....that ought to slow them down.


SuperG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Something about GSDs that bring out the size comments - I don't feel like I have to justify my dogs to anyone, and just let people make the comments, really doesn't bother me. 

I raised a pup who reached 65lbs and was about 25 inches? at a year old. I was always getting "He's so small!" comments! My response to that was: That's because he's still a pup. I would get weird looks, since he didn't look like a pup anymore. 

But as a contrast, Gryff is a big dog - 27 1/2 inches, 85 lbs, over standard as of height, and I STILL get comments about how he is small - but more indirectly. I get comments like: "He reminds me of the GSD I used to have - I had one of those "real" GSDs, 120 lbs!"

I just smile and nod and look impressed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

size only matters if you plan to eat it ?

unfortunately there are places in the world where this is true , the dogs are a delicacy -- some horrific pictures of dogs rammed into carts

I never retort though , just say "that's nice" and go on my way unaffected --


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a 1 yr old female that is between 58-60 lbs and average height. When I get "That's a big dog". My reply, "She's average for the breed standard for a female". When I get "She seems small for a GSD". My reply, "She's right in the middle of breed standard for a female". If someone tells me she looks to thin or skinny. My reply, "She's a picky eater"(which she is) or "thinner is better and she is FAST" or "she's still a puppy". 
When someone says "what a beautiful Shepherd" I say "Thank you". 
I also hear on a daily basis " I grew up with Shepherds". Seems everyone had one, knew/knows someone that had/has one and has an opinion on them. 
I just stick to my polite standard responses with a smile and keep moving. I only continue the conversation if I have the time and the other party seems genuinely interested. I never take any comments personal. 

It's my dog, not theirs.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I tend to be blunt. I would probably say something like, "I'm very happy my dog is within the breed standards." 

Honestly, you aren't going to change anyone's mind. A lot of people are not knowledgeable about dogs much less the GSD.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

It really depends on how you feel at that moment but if it was me and I was really offended .. I would say yeah buddy .. I had to put my dog down that was 135 pounds three days ago because he had a massive stroke .

I hope that your dog does better than mine .. I had to dig a six-foot deep hole ..


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You know, it never bothered me when people would comment on my dogs' size (I got more "she's so skinny!" comments than "she's so small" comments), or bragged on their own dog's size. I just consider it ignorance and let it go. Or if they ask me, I say "Actually, this is correct size for a female" or "She is German working lines which are bred to a standard size." I try not to come off as snooty, and if they seem to be interested in learning something, I'll give them a little information on breed standard vs. people who breed outside the standard. I don't give my opinion about oversize dogs unless I am pressed. Otherwise, I just don't make an issue out of it. I have too many other imagined insults to worry about.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah. We're all human and it depends on context too.

It usually only gets under my skin when people start the convo and then argue which has only happened to me a couple of times. The lady at the vet office was the worst because she kept on and on to the point even the receptionist spoke up too.

Sometimes, when people get pushy, it's o.k. To push back some.




sehrgutcsg said:


> It really depends on how you feel at that moment but if it was me and I was really offended .. I would say yeah buddy .. I had to put my dog down that was 135 pounds three days ago because he had a massive stroke .
> 
> I hope that your dog does better than mine .. I had to dig a six-foot deep hole ..


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Despite GSD's being high in the 10 popular breeds list, most people haven't seen a GSD in real life for years. Save for the occasional K9's usually seen at a distance or a lot closer depending on what your doing! 

So by and large it's mostly "I remember when I was growing up folks..." that you're talking to. I was one of those folks. I had not seen a GSD in years, till I had one (my Rescue) and yep OS GSD!

So I "assumed" he was a typical GSD. Then I saw my nephews dogs (standard) and I was horrified! They were the size of Coyotes my guy looks more like a wolf??? Fortunately I kept my mouth shut and came here! 

I saw the OS threads and realized my dog was the odd one out!  

And nope I won't be throwing him over my shoulder anytime soon!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

shepherdmom said:


> From an oversize owner: Don't feel like a lone stranger. You should here the comments we get.


Right there with you! We might be outnumbered? But we are not alone!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

My last 'your dog is too small' incident was initiated by a man and women with an oversize *white* GSD.


I was good too....just did my 'she's within breed standard' reply and left it at that...but I was tempted to take it a bit further.... 


It's been my experience that people if questioning will question the smaller dogs before they question larger dogs. My Smitty dog, rescue maybe not purebred, is a good leggy 80 pounds and I've never had anyone question me on his size.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

People think my girl is bigger than she is because of all her fur. She is a long coat and I always get asked how much does she weighs. They are shocked to hear 56lbs and always respond that's it?? shouldn't she weigh 100lbs. I consider the source as another uneducated dog person on gsd standards and move on. Or give a quick response I like to keep her lean..


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I would say "Yes, it's amazing how they come in such a variety of sizes" and keep shopping.

I used to have a 95 pound red aussie who was not overweight in any way. Freakishly large. Passed WAY too early from cancer.

I might add "you know what they say, the bigger they are the harder they fall". Let him ponder that for a week or two. He might realize bigger is not always better in the way of musculoskeltal health and lifespan. Or not!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Step 1, 2, and 3 LOL!!!




Wetdog said:


> If all else fails, there is always the old reliable, "How high can he jump?"





David Winners said:


> Put the dog in a down stay, take 2 steps forward and say shoulder





Baillif said:


> Hold this tug in front of your face and say "yes"





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

counter said:


> What would you have said if you were in my shoes? Again, I'm not looking for insults. Just something to make the guy back off and understand that bigger isn't better when it comes to dogs, especially our GSDs. They are supposed to be within standard for a reason, and good, solid breeding should help to preserve the working ability of these magnificent dogs!


But the guy didn't even say that bigger is better. All he said was, "my 7 month old is as big as your dog." That's not complimenting or insulting anything, it's just a statement about size which people are constantly remarking on whether you have a dog or a kid. Saying a dog is smaller than his isn't insulting the other dog. And 'big' isn't automatically a compliment. I think you are taking small chitchat the wrong way and you seem to think that big is a compliment when it isn't. People make pretty stupid observations about things constantly, there really isn't any intention behind it.

Personally I would have said "Oh really?" to the guy and that's it. If he would have said "My 7 month old is as big as your dog. Why is your dog so small? Is there something wrong with it?" That would have been a different story. But if all he did was make a statement about size, that's not insulting or complimenting anything, it's just a mindless small-talk statement. Like saying the sky is blue.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

you need to get used to such comments because you will hear them all the time
my boy is at the standard but the small side of it and we hear all kinds of these statements
just let it go as others said


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan was 23" tall and skinny teenager until she was 4. More than once I was asked 'What's wrong with him that he's so skinny and small?' She had a big head so she was always mistaken for a boy too. Whatever, I'd just say something to the effect of 'She's actually average height for the standard. What is it with americans, we gotta supersize everything'

Now I have a black shepherdess. Until both her ears stood at 7 months, every other person who saw her asked if she was a lab mix. 

People are stupid. Look at what and how they drive.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> It's been my experience that people if questioning will question the smaller dogs before they question larger dogs. My Smitty dog, rescue maybe not purebred, is a good leggy 80 pounds and I've never had anyone question me on his size.


You never had an oversize. LOL 

All the time I get

"OMG what a monster"
"Is he part wolf?"
"is that a dog or a pony?"

and my all time favorite when their little dog is yappy and growling at me "Is he going to eat me?" No but I might just let him eat your little yapper if he doesn't get some manners. Ok I never said it but I've thought it a lot.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Well you own a large breed dog. People talk about size. If I saw a huge Shepherd that would be a main talking point. If I saw a tiny Shepherd I'd also make a comment about it. 

The fact that it even bothers you must mean you're uncomfortable with your dogs size. I don't care what comments people make about my dog. I like how he looks and how he behaves. 

Someone on here said it speaks to that persons insecurities to have to say his dog is bigger etc. I'd say the op has even bigger insecurities to even have to try to find a come back. Plus the fact that I haven't even seen a good come back posted just means there isn't anything better about a tiny Shepherd.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the main thing isn't what was said, but what point he was trying to make. I don't want an oversized dog. GSDs, according to the standard, are not large dogs. They're supposed to be medium dogs.

I just can't figure out where he was trying to go by stating that his dog is the same size as mine, but his is only 7 months old. Was that a compliment? If so, I don't see how. Was it an insult? Why would you start a conversation with an insult. Was it a blank statement? What was I supposed to say? I just said "yeah!??" and walked away confused. People talk to me about my dogs all of the time, and you can clearly tell when they are complimenting you. How was I supposed to respond to that guy? I had no interest talking about his dog, who might've actually been smaller than Ozi. How would you know until they're standing side by side. I hope Ozi is within the standard for males. I'll measure him next time I am with him.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> The fact that it even bothers you must mean you're uncomfortable with your dogs size. I don't care what comments people make about my dog. I like how he looks and how he behaves.


No I'm not uncomfortable with my dogs size. I've had an Akita, a Great Dane, Several big Shepherds... I'm uncomfortable with people.  Apparently I've never been socialized enough.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

counter said:


> Was it a blank statement? What was I supposed to say? I just said "yeah!??" and walked away confused.


Probably just a blank statement, there's no good way to respond to those. I have an oversized german shepherd and people with giant breeds will talk about how much bigger their dogs are and people with other dogs will say how much smaller their dog is, there doesn't seem to be any positive or negative aspect to big or small with blank statements like that. 

And since he has a puppy he was probably eager to talk about it to anyone, so instead of talking about your dog he wanted to immediately talk about his puppy instead.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

When someone also has a Shepherd they usually want to compare their dog with mine. How big was he at this age. When did you start training this. Does he bark at people on walks. Where do you go hiking etc. It's natural for people to want to compare. 

I honestly wouldn't want a 60 pound Shepherd (especially a male) and I highly doubt the average pet owner would either. None of us need to carry our dog after its hurt in combat or need it to jump a 10ft wall.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


Lol thanks for stating the complete obvious. You would rather have an intelligent and confident dog over a sick and skittish one? I couldn't have guessed.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


Uh Oh...now that is an insult! Well for the record none of that is my experience with "my" OS GSD.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


Wow that's incredibly rude. :angryfire:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No I've never had an oversize german shepherd. I did own an extremely large male greyhound and got similiar comments.

Heck, I've made those type of comments to people with pyrs, newfies, bernese and only meant in pure gentle fun, which is how I took it when folks said things about my greyhounds size. They are just about having a big dog in general, not about the dog being too small for its breed.

But...the difference is when people question breed standard GSDs it's really about disbelief. Disbelief that they really are a German Shepherd or that _they_ are somehow defective examples.

Whether you think oversize dogs are acceptable within the breed or not the current standard, as noted earlier, is for a medium size dog. So it's frustratingly ironic sometimes when people argue that their oversize dog is really a 'true' GSD.

To reiterate, usually I just say my dog is breed standard and leave it at that AND the vast majority of comments I get when out and about with my dogs is... 'Ooooo look a german shepherd!' 



shepherdmom said:


> You never had an oversize. LOL
> 
> All the time I get
> 
> ...


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi there, just wondering what the shoulder command is? I had a quick look on google and couldn't find anything....


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


There are skittish and sickly small dogs and intelligent, fearless big dogs, you could just say you would prefer a smaller dog. But then you couldn't bash oversize dogs.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

If it's a offhand comment I just smile and keep walking

If it's a honest question or something particular I just smile and say "he's bred to the standard" and just nod if they keep going and leave. Most people aren't looking for education, they're just commenting for no real reason.

I've only had a few that have really rankled me as the comments were said very condensendly, I wish I had a tug and just handed it to them and have them see for themselves how strong my "tiny" monster really is  Or toss it and see his speed. It really is water off a ducks back however, I don't care what they think at the end of the conversation.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is over standard but not by much, he is also a long hair. His hair makes him look even bigger. I always get, "what is he mixed with?". Having a mixed breed isn't a bad thing. But that always leaves me with trying to explain that he isn't a mixed, he's a registered dog. They never believe me. So it's just easier for me to say that he's mixed with a cow. 

Recently, I had a lady with young children try to argue with me that my dog was not a GSD at all. She said, "My female looks like what a GSD should look like. She weighs about 105 lbs, and has a perfect black patch on her back." I just said to her, "Awe, but I bet you love her anyway." and walked off.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, if you need a witty comeback, then go with the 'less is more' approach. You'll know if the person is just curious and some small talk is all they want. But when it's a total braggart that's being a jerk, just imagine that instead of saying "GSD" they're saying "bank account" or "penis" and you can retaliate with the weirdest wide-eyed look of shock they've ever seen! Of course, now after I've said that, I just ruined it for you and you're always going to hear "penis" and start roaring with laughter instead of using a witty comeback. Sorry


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Blanketback said:


> OP, if you need a witty comeback, then go with the 'less is more' approach. You'll know if the person is just curious and some small talk is all they want. But when it's a total braggart that's being a jerk, just imagine that instead of saying "GSD" they're saying "bank account" or "penis" and you can retaliate with the weirdest wide-eyed look of shock they've ever seen! Of course, now after I've said that, I just ruined it for you and you're always going to hear "penis" and start roaring with laughter instead of using a witty comeback. Sorry


For the weird wide eyed look see baillif's avatar.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I think you just have to realize no matter what side of the fence your on, you may always hear comments about something, too big , too small, too black, not enough color. Ive heard my GSD is mixed with a great dane more than a few times, because hes soo big. Ive run into a guy with a smaller GSD who immediatly came up to us and said having a big GSD is plagued with problems and how his was much more stable, i told him good for you and really meant it. I dont care what others have to say about mine. I love him and Im okay with that, so it doesnt bother me. Too many other things to worry about


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

David Winners said:


> Put the dog in a down stay, take 2 steps forward and say shoulder




You'll never see THAT in a Clydesdale commercial................


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

counter said:


> Well, I wasn't sure his intention. And I didn't have time to engage in a long conversation about breed standards. I honestly don't think the majority of people (even GSD owners) know or understand what a breed standard is, and if I bring it up, then they'll probably think I'm some sort of breed snob, trying to "one up" them with my higher education level and their lack thereof.
> 
> Plus, I always let these things weigh heavy on my mind, and then come up with the best response hours after the incident. I got caught off guard.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Meh, I wouldn't let it bother me. I mean, if you didn't know what he meant by the comment, it happens all the time. Maybe next time you see him and he comments again, I'd just tell him to google the breed standard, then we'll talk. 

I have had several times people have called my GSD a Rotty, outloud. I'm thinking, wow, no idea and these folks have a dog and can't tell the difference between a rotty and a GSD. It bothers me for like a nano second and figure I can have a better conversation with a person who knows what they are looking at and I just walk on.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Personally, I would rather have a small dog that is incredibly intelligent and fearless than an oversize dog that sick all the time -- runs when he hears someone clap their hands and is afraid of his own shadow, but that's just me ..lol


Ya know, I would, too & I LOVE tall lean dogs. Of course I'd also rather have a large dog that's incredibly intelligent & fearless than a small/medium size dog that's sick all the time -- runs when he hears people clap their hands & is afraid of his own shadow. Despite the general dislike/opposition to over sized GSDs I suspect most members would agree. 

For the record my big guy is extremely healthy, sound, stable, lean & fearless, as are the vast majority of the GSDs his breeder produces.

For that matter, while I sometimes get rude (& unsolicited) remarks about his size, most of the time I get tales of GSDs that are 'at least twice his size', including a CRPD k9! I don't argue. They might be bigger or not. Given a miracle they might even be twice his size, but so what. He is what he is (which is awesome, btw) & I love him madly.

The history of the breed included GSDs in a range of sizes, including those that are over sized. I respect people's preferences. It's nice if they respect mine but if not, c'est la vie. HOWEVER, misinformation (as opposed to preferences or opinions) rankles...Every now & then the devil on my shoulder urges me to do a tit for tat & meet inaccurate info with misinformation & common stereotypes of the sl & wl but my better nature wins out b/c the gen'l public doesn't deserve it, the board isn't well served by it & I know that good GSDs come in a range of sizes which include those from sl, wl & old fashioned lines. I won't diss good dogs just b/c some of their owners spread muck & dreck.


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Put the dog in a down stay, take 2 steps forward and say shoulder


Now THAT looks like a useful "trick", much easier than trying to lift Z onto my shoulder. May have to work on that.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, you're not the jacka$$ whisperer  

I have a GSD/Wirehaired-some kind of terrier mix whose age I'm still a bit unsure of but is probably nearing 3 1/2 months now. He still has his puppy teeth and they're finally starting to look bigger than needles. He's either going to be very small for a GSD/mix or is only now reaching 3 months. The shelter said he was 10 weeks when I adopted him- that was 8 weeks ago. 10 weeks was a load of c**p. He was more likely closer to 4 weeks. 

Anyhow, all of that to say that I've already gotten the "he's so tiny" and "I don't see any GS in him at all".... and that's from a person heavily involved in rescue for over 20 yrs. They haven't seen my dog in person and don't see how long his legs are and how he moves, even though he is very thin and his head looks small for his size. So, I get how you feel. It's confusing when people comment on our dogs' size. it can be unnerving. 

My favorite comeback was the penis comment. LOL! Best ever! Here's one you might try when someone comments on how 'big' their GSD is- "Really? What is he mixed with?" Of course they'll guffaw and declare that he is purebred, and that's when you say "Oh, well many people are breeding for size over quality for ego purposes and it's a shame what it's doing to the overall health of the breed. I wanted one closer to the true working breed standard and that's what I have; couldn't be happier!"

Also- the person that explained that it all has more to do with their own ego than about your dog is totally correct! The comment has WAY more to do with their own need for validation. Their ego is driving them to own a "big" dog and they think the bigger the better that makes them look. It's stupid, really. And again, you can't talk to these types- you're not the jacka$$ whisperer.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I had the over sized 130lb GSD who was always sick but never skittish.

Never bothered me much when people (always MEN) had to tell me they used to have one that was 150lbs or when they were 'in the military' the dogs were so much bigger. Doubtful but I'm not the jackass whisperer either so I'd just let it roll.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Wetdog said:


> You'll never see THAT in a Clydesdale commercial................


Oh but that would be SUCH an entertaining commercial.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> I had the over sized 130lb GSD who was always sick but never skittish.
> 
> Never bothered me much when people (always MEN) had to tell me they used to have one that was 150lbs or when they were 'in the military' the dogs were so much bigger. Doubtful but I'm not the jackass whisperer either so I'd just let it roll.


Exactly, the one-up game, :laugh:


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

So good news! I was able to get my Kaze early. He's been here with me for 3 days now, instead of waiting until March 28th. Anyways, I've been feeding him 3-4 times a day to help put some weight on. I measured him yesterday, and great news: I am not an owner of an oversized dog (yet)! Kaze measured 26" and 86 lbs. He probably needs to put on 5-10 lbs to get those ribs to stop showing. But he's right in the middle of the breed standard for height (24-28") and once he fills out with meat and muscle, he will be slightly over the breed standard for weight. He's laying here next to me while I type this. I'm about to take all 4 dogs out for another daily 6-mile bikejoring adventure to help build that muscle mass, and then I'll take him with me on a 7.5-mile run this afternoon. He's named KamiKAZE for a reason! He's a whirlwind of energy who bounces off the walls all day long, no matter how much exercise I provide him. Crazy boy! I love him so much already. I'll post new pics once I take some.


----------

